# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Как вы выучили англ. яз.???

## LP Boy

Здравствуйте. Большая просьба ко всем: посоветуйте мне как выучить английский. Тут на форуме много людей выучивших этот язык, поэтому, надеюсь, пара полезных советов для меня найдется  ::

----------


## DagothWarez

Купи учебники, словари. Поставь спутниковую антенну, читай журналы и книги и заходи на англоязычные сайты. А если получится, познакомься с носителем языка или в Англии поживи с Америкой.

----------


## mariashara

Для начала лучше твердо усвоить по учебникам хотя бы минимум грамматики. После этого надо учиться понимать устную речь и увеличивать словарный запас, причем не только за счет "книжной", но и за счет бытовой, разговорной лексики. 
Мне лично, как начинающему, очень помог просмотр фильмов. Не обязательно на английском. Можно взять диск с любым переведенным на русский фильмом (если синхронный перевод, слышно отдельные фразы). Скачать из Инета субтитры к нему на английском (сайтов с субтитрами много).
Смотришь фильм, читаешь субтитры, сравниваешь с тем, что говорит переводчик, непонятные слова по ходу смотришь в электронном словаре (в той же Лингве). Слова и грамматические конструкции усваиваются сами собой. Между прочим переводчики часто лепят такую чушь, что еще и посмеешься.   ::

----------


## Анатолий

> Здравствуйте. Большая просьба ко всем: посоветуйте мне как выучить английский. Тут на форуме много людей выучивших этот язык, поэтому, надеюсь, пара полезных советов для меня найдется

 А вообще, you learn by using it. Why not start using English on this forum, you can ask questions if you're not sure, if you make mistakes you will be corrected. Don't fear mistakes or being laughed at. 
Пиши по-английски, практикуйся. 
Language exchange is a good thing - a lot of people have posted about it.

----------


## dmitovs

Найди что то интересное для себя. Сайты, форумы, блоги.
Найди друзей по переписке. Переписывайся и беседуй on-line.
Во время интересной беседы скорость усвоения языка (причем живого, а не книжного) просто невероятна.
Конечно, для начала придется хотя-бы поверхностно ознакомиться с английской грамматикой. Не заучивать, но хотя-бы знать, какие конструкции существуют. Для меня сочетание "used to" в свое время было сюрпризом  :: 
Базовый словарный запас, как здесь уже говорили, сейчас легко получить из фильмов, рекламы, Internet, да просто работая на компьютере. Move Go Run Help View Edit and so on  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Можешь делать упор на те темы, которые тебе нравятся. Если есть какое-нибудь хобби, придумай, как его можно совместить с английским языком. Уверен, что запоминается  всегда то, что тебе интересно.

----------


## LP Boy

Спасибо большое всем! Очень помогли! Наверно попробую начать с фильмов и субтитров...

----------


## Gerty

Относительно фильмов: я использовала "Метод повторЯния"   ::  : записывала получасовую серию сериала ("Caroline in the city", "Suddenly Susan") на кассету, находила его транскрипт в и-нете, переводила весь текст, разбирала все непонятные места и потом, уже хорошо понимая, о чем идет речь, включала кассету и *повторяла* за актерами каждую фразу: прослушаю, поставлю на паузу, повторю и продолжаю. И так каждый день, по серии в день. Так ты включаешь ситуативное запоминание клише и слов, очень рекомендую. Также настоятельно советую использовать именно сериалы - в сериалах про обычную жизнь (не фантастических, а, к примеру, комических) лексика и ситуации ближе к жизни, чем в фильмах, используются стандартные конструкции, полезные для повседневного общения, ты привыкаешь к голосам актеров и начинаешь лучше их понимать и т.д. - много преимуществ.

----------


## Welf

Честно говоря мне не верится, что можно выучить язык самостоятельно - ЭТО НЕВОЗМОЖНО, конечно если примитивный уровень тебя устраивает, то пожалуйста. конечно есть другой вариант - у тебя много свободного времени, упорства и трудолюбия, тогда наверно освоишь, но это происходит крайне редко, большинство людей сникает после первого месяца, даже раньше. Ну, а если ты такой , как все  ::  советую ходить на курсы или к репетитору  ::

----------


## net surfer

*Welf*, а можно мне не ходить на курсы и к репититору, я как-нибудь так сам позанимаюсь? :)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Относительно фильмов: я использовала "Метод повторЯния"   : записывала получасовую серию сериала ("Caroline in the city", "Suddenly Susan") на кассету, находила его транскрипт в и-нете, переводила весь текст, разбирала все непонятные места и потом, уже хорошо понимая, о чем идет речь, включала кассету и *повторяла* за актерами каждую фразу: прослушаю, поставлю на паузу, повторю и продолжаю. И так каждый день, по серии в день. Так ты включаешь ситуативное запоминание клише и слов, очень рекомендую. Также настоятельно советую использовать именно сериалы - в сериалах про обычную жизнь (не фантастических, а, к примеру, комических) лексика и ситуации ближе к жизни, чем в фильмах, используются стандартные конструкции, полезные для повседневного общения, ты привыкаешь к голосам актеров и начинаешь лучше их понимать и т.д. - много преимуществ.

 каждый день!? Крепкий ты орех!

----------


## DenisM

> каждый день!? Крепкий ты орех!

 Лучше сказать так:
Ты - крепкий орешек! 
Хотя в данном контексте это выражение по-моему не очень подходит.

----------


## Darobat

Добро пожаловать на форум.
Я ещё только учу русский язык, и я недавно зарегистрировал в форум, который только по-русски.  По-моему, это очень помогал мои русские имeния.  Я советую вам говорите с людьми.  Это не может вредить вам, так почему нет?  Можно я спрашиваю вас о том, сколько лет вы учили алнглийский язык? 
(Как всегда, исправьте ошибки, пожалуйста.  Можеть быть через PM)

----------


## DenisM

> Добро пожаловать на форум.
> Я ещё только учу русский язык, и я недавно зарегистрировал в форум, который только по-русски.  По-моему, это очень помогал мои русские имeния.  Я советую вам говорите с людьми.  Это не может вредить вам, так почему нет?  Можно я спрашиваю вас о том, сколько лет вы учили алнглийский язык?

 Я немного подправил: 
-------------------------------------------
Добро пожаловать на форум! 
Я только недавно начал учить русский язык и  зарегистрировался на русскоязычном форуме.   
По-моему он <форум> очень помогает в изучении русского языка.  
Я советую вам больше разговаривать с людьми.   
Это же не может вам повредить, так почему бы и нет?   
Можно спросить, сколько лет вы уже изучаете английский язык? 
-------------------------------------------

----------


## Darobat

Ты меня понимаешь.  Это хорошо.  Спасибо за исправление.

----------


## kwatts59

Добро пожаловать на форум LP Boy! 
Если у вас вопросы, пожалуйста спросите, и я буду стараться ответить на них.   ::

----------


## net surfer

> Добро пожаловать на форум LP Boy! 
> Если у вас вопросы, пожалуйста спросите, и я буду стараться ответить на них.  :D

 It should be a verb before "вопросы" если у вас есть(появились, возникли) вопросы.
"спрашивайте" sounds better.
And I'd say "я постараюсь" instead of "буду стараться".
So, "Если у вас есть вопросы, пожалуйста, спрашивайте, и я постараюсь на них ответить".

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  Добро пожаловать на форум LP Boy! 
> Если у вас вопросы, пожалуйста спросите, и я буду стараться ответить на них.     It should be a verb before "вопросы" если у вас есть(появились, возникли) вопросы.
> "спрашивайте" sounds better.
> And I'd say "я постараюсь" instead of "буду стараться".
> So, "Если у вас есть вопросы, пожалуйста, спрашивайте, и я постараюсь на них ответить".

 Спасибо большое net_surfer.   ::  
Я не знаю, почему я забыл слово "здесь".

----------


## Rtyom

> Относительно фильмов: я использовала "Метод повторЯния"   : записывала получасовую серию сериала ("Caroline in the city", "Suddenly Susan") на кассету, находила его транскрипт в и-нете, переводила весь текст, разбирала все непонятные места и потом, уже хорошо понимая, о чем идет речь, включала кассету и *повторяла* за актерами каждую фразу: прослушаю, поставлю на паузу, повторю и продолжаю. И так каждый день, по серии в день. Так ты включаешь ситуативное запоминание клише и слов, очень рекомендую. Также настоятельно советую использовать именно сериалы - в сериалах про обычную жизнь (не фантастических, а, к примеру, комических) лексика и ситуации ближе к жизни, чем в фильмах, используются стандартные конструкции, полезные для повседневного общения, ты привыкаешь к голосам актеров и начинаешь лучше их понимать и т.д. - много преимуществ.

 Хороший метод для фильмов! Надо попробовать...

----------


## Lynx

Иди на другие английские форумы   ::  и еще можно сделать flash cards 
взять маленькую бумажку на одной стороне английское слово на другой русское но это очень долго и нудно
я выучил потому что я живу в америке

----------


## Gerty

"Как вы выучили английский язык?" 
Ох, да разве ж мы его выучили...   ::

----------


## Triton

::  Вымучили...

----------


## Alexei

Зайдите на сайт www.franklang.ru 
На мой взгляд, там изложена лучшая методика.

----------


## iamjames

Я могу помочь Вам лично, если Вы хотели бы меня к? Я - из Америки, так что это не могло бы быть как большое изучение из кого - то из Англии или кое-чего, но я могу помочь Вам! Я нуждаюсь в помощи с русским, так что это могла быть торговля прочь?

----------


## Triton

> Зайдите на сайт www.franklang.ru 
> На мой взгляд, там изложена лучшая методика.

 Да, метод Франка - классная вещь.  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Я могу помочь Вам лично, если Вы хотели бы меня к? Я - из Америки, так что это не могло бы быть как большое изучение из кого - то из Англии или кое-чего, но я могу помочь Вам! Я нуждаюсь в помощи с русским, так что это могла быть торговля прочь?

 Я думаю лучше написать это в раздел Pen Pals :)

----------


## Indra

> Я думаю лучше написать это в раздел Pen Pals

 Электронный переводчик - в Бобруйск   ::   ::

----------


## net surfer

> Я думаю лучше написать это в раздел Pen Pals :)
> 			
> 		  Электронный переводчик - в Бобруйск  :D  :D

 Пачему? Может найдёт себе друга по переводу :)

----------


## DagothWarez

> Я думаю лучше написать это в раздел Pen Pals    Электронный переводчик - в Бобруйск

 _Картинка убрана_

----------


## Indra

Убери, пожалуйста, картинку.

----------


## Gerty

Не мог бы кто-нибудь в паре слов обьяснить, в чем суть метода Франка?

----------


## Triton

Ну, если в двух словах - это метод чтения или, если ещё точнее, особый метод адаптации текстов на иностранном языке. Читая книги, адаптированные "по Франку", можно быстро набрать начальный пассивный словарный запас, не прибегая к утомительной зубрёжке. Да ты лучше сама объяснения автора почитай, это много времени не займёт - там у него всё очень толково написано  :: : http://www.franklang.ru/methode_lesen.html 
Ещё мне вот эта его статья понравилась: "Как освоить чужой язык. Советы полиглота и преподавателя."
Рекомендую.  ::

----------


## Gerty

Классно!   ::  пошла учить френч

----------


## Triton

Bonne chance! Дерзай.  ::

----------


## iamjames

... Я смущен!

----------


## vxp

> ... Я смущен!

 ?

----------


## iamjames

I AM CONFUSED!

----------


## Suzu

Ya nauchilsya english ochen bustro kokda xodil na kursu yazuka u tolko razgovarival po onliski i smotrel mnogo program, opyat tolko na ongliskom. 
eto navernoe vzyalo b rayone dvux mesyachov. Posle etogo prodvigatsya dalshe bula ne problema.
Glavnoe uchitsya gilatelno bez perevoda na ruski. 
Good luck and have fun.  ::

----------


## Vesh

> Ya nauchilsya english ochen bustro

 Are you sure you really have?  ::

----------


## Triton

> Ya nauchilsya english ochen bustro

 Но при этом, кажется, немного подзабыл русский.  ::    *Suzu*, ты случайно не в Израиле живёшь?  ::

----------


## Suzu

Ruski ya ne podzabul, >< na etom pc nemogu po ruski pechatat. Poetomu i po idiotski pishu. (moget nemnogo, no tolko potomu chto b amerike cidel 9 let  i tolko govoril na angliskom 90% vremeni. A pechtat ili pisat? ya etovo ne delal spustya shkolu kogda ya bul v rossii... Davnooooooo..... )   

> Are you sure you really have? Wink

 Are you sure that I am sure that I really have?   ::  
Regardless, if you people like to nitpick my English or Russian, please do so. It's best to ignore statements that have no merit.

----------


## Анатолий

> I AM CONFUSED!

 Я смущен! - I am embarassed. 
I AM CONFUSED! - Я запутался.

----------


## Triton

@*Suzu*
Извини, не хотел тебя обидеть. (В отместку можешь попридираться к моему английскому  ::  ). Русский ты, конечно, не забыл, просто некоторые обороты выдают в тебе эмигранта с большим стажем. Зато ты английский хорошо знаешь, на этом форуме такие люди всегда нужны. Только вот, ты уж как-нибудь наловчился бы на кириллице писать, а то транслит читать неудобно.

----------


## net surfer

Confirm, translit sucks and hard to read. Writing in translit is sort of disrespectful to others (if it's not a one-shot post). Besides he can write in English.

----------


## Анатолий

I don't have time to explain right now and check but you can russify your keyboard without having to put on stickers (eg. if you use your PC at work), Russian letters correspond 90% English letters with a few exceptions and you need to find the extra letters on the keyboard, easy and quit the translit. 
This looks old but it may work, you need to update a keabord dll file and change the registry. Back up!  http://www.siber.com/sib/russify/ms-windows/keyboard/

----------


## iamjames

oh well now.... i understand! PSH!   ::  huh... now I am embarassed! And... a bit confused!

----------


## Suzu

> @*Suzu*
> ... Только вот, ты уж как-нибудь наловчился бы на кириллице писать, а то транслит читать неудобно.

 I am in the process of getting Cyrillic support.

----------


## Suzu

Ок, наконец по русский могу печатать.  Мне пришлось долго копатъся за моим Win2kpro диском   ::   
Печатать на английской клавиатуре очень фигово.   ::

----------


## Анатолий

> Ок, наконец по русский могу печатать.  Мне пришлось долго копатъся за моим Win2kpro диском    
> Печататъ на английской клавиатуре очень фигово.

 Да, надо бы попрактиковаться...
Удачи.

----------

